# How to create an orangy colour in soap



## lovefish (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there,

How can i creat an orangy colour for my melt and pour soap? Do any clays come in Orange? Or are there also other things that can do the job?

Thanks for your time.

Lisa


----------



## Genny (Mar 23, 2012)

Orange oxide, orange mica will give you orange.
Possibly turmeric or carrot root powder.  I've never used them in mp, only cp.  So they may just turn brown in mp.  Plus too much turmeric can stain.
Orange peel powder turns brown after a while in mp.

There's also:
Tomato powder
Pumpkin Powder
Paprika (but this can be an irritant to the skin)

The tomato & pumpkin may turn brown in mp also.  I've never tested those.

Are you the one that tried the orange peel and flowers in the soap?
You could instead of putting them directly in the soap, infuse them in an oil.  Then mix the oil in the soap.  Which may give you a light orange.


----------



## Genny (Mar 23, 2012)

I forgot to add, that I there's red kaolin & yellow kaolin clay.  Maybe you could just mix them to get orange?


----------



## lovefish (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks very much for your replies, I will be experimenting very soon!


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2012)

Orange liquid colour in the bottle, thats what I use.


----------



## lovefish (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't really explain myself very well but I was actually looking for things that were a bit more on the "natural" side, rather than synthetic.  thanks for your reply.


----------



## Dremma (Apr 14, 2012)

Calendula flowers are orangeish and one of the only herbals that stay the same color in MP (others turn brown).  If you don't want larger bits in it, just grind it down to powder.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, clay comes in orange.  I ordered some from Texas Natural Supply.  

A little goes a long way.


----------



## maya (Apr 15, 2012)

annatto seeds work!


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2012)

Carrot oil makes a lovely colour.  I guess you'd include that as a natural colourant.


----------

